# usb dual mode camera driver



## cosmocork

can some one please find me a driver for a usb dual mode camera..i bought it off my mate..he said it just installed on his computer..with out a cd..but its not installin on mine..so i need a driver please..the camera dusnt hav a specific name it just comes up with usb dual mode camera wen i plug it in..
Thanks


----------



## Noyb

At this point .. 
You should be able to read the files in the camera and delete the files in the camera ... As if it were just another disc drive.
Are you saying you can't do that ?


----------



## cosmocork

i dont know what you are talkin about..i dont think i can do that.. the camera dusnt install..it needs a driver..


----------



## Noyb

If it shows up in "My Computer" .... You can access it there.
Then you can Cut, Copy, Paste and Delete the Images just like any drive.
Drag n Drop should also work well.


----------



## cosmocork

how can i do that if i cant even install the camerA!


----------



## Noyb

Are you running Windows XP ?? ... You shouldn't have to "install" any USB drivers.
What's the Make n Model of the Camera ?
When you plug in the USB Camera ... does it (something) show up in "My Computer" ?


----------



## slipe

cosmocork said:


> it just comes up with usb dual mode camera wen i plug it in.


Where does it read that it is a dual mode camera when you plug it in?

If it installed by itself on your mates computer then it doesnt likely have XP drivers available. It is probably already installed on your computer if you plugged it in and turned it on running XP. As *Noyb* suggests you will find it in My Computer with a drive letter labeled either Removable drive or Camera, but only when it is connected and maybe only when it is switched on.

If you dont have XP you will have to find out what kind of camera you have as the driver will be specific to the camera or brand. This is your best bet  make sure the camera is plugged in and turned on when you run it: http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html If your computer says there is a dual mode camera connected Belarc will likely find it.

If that doesnt work, there is usually a plaque of some sort with model and serial number. Plug whatever information other than the serial number into Google and see if it cant locate a site where you can find a driver.


----------



## cosmocork

Belarc didnt find anything at all .. i dont think .. 
alrite well here is exactly what happens..
i plug the camera into the usb..the usb cord is a computer usb on both sides so u can plug it in either way to the camera and the computer..it comes up with found new hardware..usb dual-mode camera..i click yes for windows to connect to windows update to search for software..then it asks me if my hardware came with a cd but it didnt..so i click install the software automatically..anyway..then it searches and comes up with the hardware was not installed because the wizard cannot find the right software..i go into my computer and nothing is there..i am runnin windows xp!?!?
does that help you? on belarc how do i kno which is where i can find the dual mode camera section..
Thanks


----------



## buck52

Aftyer you plugged it in... Did you turn it on?

If you ignore the windows update and look in My Computer, as has been suggested, do you see a new removeable drive?

Do you have the manual for it?


----------



## cosmocork

it turns on by itself..there is nothin in my computer..i dont have a manual..I NEED A DRIVER..can u please try and find me one to download for a usb dual mode camera
thanks


----------



## slipe

There are several dual mode camera drivers you can download here: http://www.soft32.com/s/Windows/Drivers/Digital_Camera_and_Webcam/3-375-12-0.html

It is curious that your friend was able to just plug the camera in and Windows set it up without requiring drivers. Have you updated your Windows with Microsoft? Many devices will not install without SP2.


----------



## buck52

cosmocork said:


> i bought it off my mate.


Any chance your mate will buy it back... 

Not likely, I'd bet...


----------



## cosmocork

it wont let me download any of the drivers from that website for sum reason..umm i downloaded a driver from a different site but it slightly didnt work and said it was missin one thing..its cos i dont know wat model this camera is..its just called a usb dual mode camera..and there are like..2.00..and stuf like that...


----------



## buck52

Unfortunately...

If the generic drivers in XP do not work and you do not know the manufacturer.... It will be nothing more than a Google crapshoot trying every dual mode driver you can find...

Here's a link to get you started... http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=usb+dual+mode+camera+drivers

buck


----------

